# Frolic oder Boilies



## Der_rheinangler (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin ja gar nicht der Ansitzangler aber jetzt wo bald Schonzeit kommt plane ich nun doch mal wieder einen Ansitz. Und zwar an einem See mit guten Karpfen, Schleien und Welsvorkommen. Überwiegend soll es auf Schleie und mittlere Karpfen gehen. Aber gegen einen Wels als Beifang hätte ich auch nichts. Eine Rute möchte ich mit Naturködern, also Wurm auslegen. An die 2, Würde ich gerne etwas ausprobieren. Deswegen hier die Frage: Was ist besser? Boilies oder Frolic oder so größere Fischpellets? Ich kann leider gar nicht einschätzen welcher Köder der überlegenere ist. Da gibt es doch sicher eine Tendenz.

Viele Grüße :vik:


----------



## jkc (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*

Hi, 

was an welchem Gewässer läuft ist sehr unterschiedlich und lässt sich ohne es ausprobiert zu haben kaum beantworten.

Ich sehe die Eigenschaften der einzelnen Köder jedoch so:

Frolic: Einfach zu beschaffen und günstig; Nachteil: Hält relativ schlecht am Haar und der Köder muss in entsprechend kurzen Zeitbständen kontrolliert werden, bei mir im Sommer und warmen Wasser waren die Dinger nach teilweise nicht mal 1h runter. 

Boilie: Relativ teuer und es gibt viel "Blender" deren Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ich für völlig Banane halte. Jedoch halten "gute" Teile super am Haar und sind sehr selektiv und erfolgreich.

Pellets: So ein Zwischending zwischen beiden: Im Vergleich zu Boilies günstig, sehr hohe Lockwirkung, lösen sich zwar auf, aber selbst im Sommer halten z.B. die Coppens Halibuttpellets in 20mm mehrere Stunden am Haar (ca. nach 6h kontrolliere ich); sind nicht so selektiv wie Boilies, gibt öfter größere Weißfische als Beifang.
Zwar ist Lehrbuchmeinung, dass Pellets im kalten Wasser wegen ihrem hohen Ölanteil nicht so gut funktionieren, aber ich habe auch im kälteren Wasser gute Erfahrungen damit.
Zudem sind meiner Meinung nach eigentlich alle am Markt befindlichen (Heilbutt-)Pellets tauglich, da sie aus der Fischzucht stammen und entsprechen narhaft sind.

Ich denke ich würde mich als Anfänger, für Pellets entscheiden, die Größe im kalten Wasser aber nicht zu hoch wählen und lieber öfter kontrollieren.
Aufgrund des hohen Nährstoffgehalts im kalten Wasser aber nur ganz dezent zufüttern. So vielleicht 5-10 Pellets neben dem Hakenköder.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*



> Ich denke ich würde mich als Anfänger, für Pellets entscheiden



Nicht nur als Anfänger. Pellets sind eben sehr unkomplizierte Köder, die auch ohne größere Anfütteraktionen ihre Wirkung entfalten. Gerade bei kürzeren Ansitzen ist das ein echter Vorteil. Einfach einige weitere Pellets per PVA an die Montage bringen und ab dafür. Das sie vielleicht nicht so selektiv wirken, wie es größere Boilies sind, sehe ich eher als Vorteil an der Sache; besonders für Einsteiger. Es tut sich mehr und auch ein Brassen erweitert für Anfänger in dieser Methode den Horizont. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist der Preis. Und mit 28er Pellets kommt man auch in die Richtung des selektiveren Fischens.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*



Andal schrieb:


> Nicht nur als Anfänger. Pellets sind eben sehr unkomplizierte Köder, die auch ohne größere Anfütteraktionen ihre Wirkung entfalten. Gerade bei kürzeren Ansitzen ist das ein echter Vorteil.



Ich mache das noch anders: Einen farblich den Pellets nahekommenden, fischigen Boilie als Hakenköder nehmen und ein Mix aus Pellets und Boilies (Verhältnis 2:1) via PVA zum Anfüttern nutzen. 

 So muss man sich nicht jede Stunde um den Hakenköder kümmern, nutzt aber die Lockwirkung der Pellets.

 Meine Lieblingskombination: Common Baits Red Shrimp Halibut Pellets + Successful Baits Krill Black Pepper Boilies.


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*

Möglichkeiten gibts da einen ganzen Haufen.

Mir reichen die 6-8 Stunden, die ein > 20 mm Pellet am Haar aushält. Den garniere ich aber auch gerne mal mit einem grellen Mini-PopUp, oder einem ebenso bunten auftreibenden künstlichen Maiskorn. Grad Schleien mögen das im zeitigen Frühjahr recht gerne und ich mag sie als Beifang.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*

ok Danke euch sehr hilfreich. So ganz Anfänger bin ich ja nicht. Habe früher recht viel so gefischt aber halt die letzten 5-6 Jahre nicht mehr und habe wohl in der Zeit recht viel vergessen.
Theoretisch kann ich so ein Pellet auch kleiner machen und nur ein Stück an den Haken hängen oder?


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*

Wenn du sie direkt an den Haken bringen willst, dann hol dir weiche Hook Pellets. Die sind klein und genau dafür gemacht. Oder eben kleine Pellets am Haar, oder per Bait Gum anködern. An großen Pellets herumschnitzen bringt nicht viel, vermutlich nur Frust, weil sie dabei zerbröseln werden und nie so brechen, wie man es möchte.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*

ok danke.

Was wäre denn eine gute Größe die auch eine Schleie noch bewältigen kann? 20mm? 15mm?
Nee ich würde die schon am Haar anbieten.


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*

Kommt ganz auf die Schleien an. Wir haben welche, für die sind auch 28er kein Problem. Aber wenn du dir nicht so ganz sicher bist, dann nimm einen 15er. Den packen sie ganz sicher.


----------



## Trollwut (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*

Also bei mir sind Pellets nach wirklich allerspätestens 3 Stunden vom Haken runter, und das im Winter.
Im Sommer maximal 2 Stunden.
Meistens bleibt das Ding aber so lange nicht liegen und ist vorher gefressen


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*

Da hast du aber eine extrem aktive Sorte erwischt. Vermutlich reine Futter-Pellets!?


----------



## Trollwut (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*



Andal schrieb:


> Da hast du aber eine extrem aktive Sorte erwischt. Vermutlich reine Futter-Pellets!?



Ne, sogar die Teuren von Coppens.
aber viele kleine Weißfische - und wer weiß wieviele 1000k Grundeln da zeitgleich dran rumlutschen.
Muss aber ja nicht von Nachteil sein, wenns um den Köder wuselt, das erregt Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Muss aber ja nicht von Nachteil sein, wenns um den Köder wuselt, das erregt Aufmerksamkeit



Ganz sicher nicht!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*



Andal schrieb:


> Da hast du aber eine extrem aktive Sorte erwischt. Vermutlich reine Futter-Pellets!?



Ich fische die Pellets von Common Baits. Qualitativ super, aber im Sommer sind sie nach 1,5 Stunden weg (12mm).

 Die 20er halten natürlich länger durch, aber länger als 2,5 Stunden geb ich denen auch nicht. 

 Ganz übel wird's natürlich, wenn z.B. Zwergwelse bei der Arbeit sind. |uhoh:


----------



## Andal (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*

http://messeshop.successful-baits.d...mm-|-Fischpellets-zum-Karpfenangeln::243.html
Die halten locker eine ganze Nacht und ab Sonnenaufgang gehe ich eh auf kleinere runter, fische leichter und dann auch auf Brassen. Ist einfach kurzweiliger.


----------



## Joschkopp (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*

Wenn Common Baits schon erwähnt wird dann schau dir mal die 'Bloody Halibut Pellets' von denen an, sehr guter Schleienköder durch den hohen Blutmehlanteil.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle 4,5 mm, 10 mm und ein paar 16 mm Pellets (Die 16er dann auch als Hakenköder am Haar anbieten.) zusammen mit Dosenmais Füttern, so hast du von der ersten Minute an einen attraktiven Futterplatz. Natürlich kannst du auch noch weitere Bestandteile zum Futter bei geben wie Hanf, Wurmstücke, Frolic, Boilies u.s.w. was das ganze dann nur wieder kompliziert macht.
Wenn du die Pellets einweichst kannst du auch Futterballen formen oder dir die Masse um den Methodfeeder kneten.
Aber wichtiger als der Köder ist aufjedenfall die Stelle wo du fischen willst.
Ein paar Tage eine Dose Mais und Pellets vorfüttern steigert oft den Erfolg.
Wieso nimmst du eigentlich keinen Mais als Köder?

Tight Lines.


----------



## JonnyBannana (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*

Ich persönlich schwöre in dieser jahreszeit auf maden am haar via maggotclip und dementsprechend futterkorb mit made pur oder grundfutter und maden im mix oder pelletes via methodfeeder, da gehen 12mm locker für schleie und wenn die karpfen fressen saugen die das auch mit auf 

zum thema frolic, ist bei uns leider nicht erlaubt, aber fischmehlhaltige sachen gehen dafür eigentlich immer. vielleicht mal wenn du diese saison gummirunden drehst die ansitzangler nett fragen, was die für boilies/futter nehmen, danach kann man seine eigenen köder ganz gut abstimmen.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*

Hi,

war heute das 1, mal füttern. Gehe dann nochmal am Mittwoch und starte den 1. Versuch am Freitag wenn alles klappt.

Habe mir noch ein paar Mini Boilies in 10mm geholt mit Erdbeer und Muschel Geschmack damit ich da etwas mehr alternativen habe

Habe jetzt mit 1/2 Dose Mais und c.a. 20 Pellets gefüttert in 16mm und ein paar von den Mini Boilies dazu geworfen


Am Mittwoch werde ich dann etwas mehr füttern denke ich. Vielleicht 1 Dose Mais

Wenn ihr meint dass es besser ist könnte ich auch morgen nochmal füttern.

Würde dann vielleicht an die eine Angel eine Wurm/Mais Kombi und an die Andere Pellets machen dachte ich.

Wenn ies nicht beisst wechsel ich vielleicht auch auf die Boilies.


----------



## jkc (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*

Hi, hast Du mal Eure Wassertemperatur genommen?

Grüße JK


----------



## Der_rheinangler (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*

Hi,

ja gestern waren es etwa 5 C° 30cm unter der Wasseroberfläsche. 
Die nächsten Tage soll es aber sonnig und meist um und über 10C Lufttemperatur haben

Meinst du das ist zu kalt und macht keinen Sinn?


----------



## jkc (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*

Hi, 5°c ist schon noch sehr wenig, so 8°c wären schon wünschenswert. Aber man kann sich´s ja nicht aussuchen und ich starte am WE vermutlich auch einen Versuch.
Ich denke, dass die milden temperaturen die Fische zwar etwas fressen lassen, aber bewegen werden sie sich vermutlich nicht viel dabei, es wird also sehr wichtig sein "unter" den Fischen zu angeln, denke ich.
Edit: Ich habe allerdings die Hofnung, dass wir bei uns hier bis zum WE 8° Wassertemperatur haben.

Grüße JK


----------



## Der_rheinangler (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*

Ja ich hoffe auch dass die milderen Temperaturen das Wasser erwärmen. Aber nachts ist es halt dann doch noch recht kühl.

Naja man wird es sehen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass meiner Stelle Fische stehen. Ob es so ist weis ich leider nicht.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*

War jetzt über Mittag das 1. mal angeln. Hatte aber keine  Biss. Das Wasser war leider auch noch extrem kalt. Hatte leider das thermometer nicht dabei aber es wird nicht deutlich mehr als 5 C gehabt haben,

Jetzt frage ich mich ob es überhaupt Sinn macht hier weiter zu füttern oder ob ich lieber noch 4 Wochen warte


----------



## Andal (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*

Die Temperatur wäre noch gar nicht mal das Problem, aber durch die noch relativ geringe Tageslänge und damit ungenügende Lichteinstrahlung ist ein einfach noch zu wenig Leben im Wasser. Angefangen beim pflanzlichen Plankton.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Frolic oder Boilies*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich ob es überhaupt Sinn macht hier weiter zu füttern oder ob ich lieber noch 4 Wochen warte



Vor April füttere ich auf Karpfen gar nicht mit Pellets oder Boilies an, sondern tue da bestenfalls ein kleines PVA-Säckchen mit 2-3 zerdrückten Pellets/Boilies mit an den Haken. Wenn möglich werfe ich während des Angeln 1 Ballen (aber auch nicht mehr) Futter ohne großen Nährwert dazu.

 Das Wasser ist vor April noch viel zu kalt und die Fische sehr träge. Richtig füttern (wobei ich das generell recht sparsam mache.) beginnt bei mir ab Mitte Mai.


----------

